# Roadmaster Deluxe



## jd56 (Aug 24, 2013)

I showed this pretty clean 60's Roadmaster Skyrider Deluxe tanklight bike to my nephew, and he likes it.
It appears to be an AMF Roadmaster and in my opinion the bike looks on the less quality built side of the tanklight bikes.
I might pull the trigger on this one for him provided he pays for it. I'm thinking $50-75 is max....he's asking $150
I like bling but not this cheesy. 
Can you imagine having to ride this bike to school or in the neighborhood as a young teenager? Think you'd get a little teasing seeing about this time you weren't cool if you weren't riding a muscle bike.
I'm sure there were many of these hidden in the woods back then and told the parents that it was stolen and hoped dad would relent and get you a cool ape hanger, banana seat bike with a wheelie bar.

I will admit the bike looks to be in amazing OG shape. And the added Radio Shack AM radio is a nice touch. The streamers, mirrors and tool bag would have to go though.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 24, 2013)

Jd the bike is worth the $150 and I say this because the Archer Road Patrol radio can go anywhere from $30-$80 on ebay. The rest of the bike is in good enough condition to warrant spending the $150 and you can recoup some money by selling the radio. Or you can keep it on the bike knowing you have an accessory worth at least a little bit of money.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 24, 2013)

It could be worth the asking price as it is in amazing OG condition but, it is an AMF bike. The guy has had it for sale with very little interest for a long time. he contacted me after seeing my recent posts on various state's CL labeled "don't throw away you grandfather's bike".
As a tanklight collector, I always pass over these listings due to the AMF denotation.
But, when I first started buying these style bikes I would have been all over it.
The aftermarket radio is a cool item for sure. Got to love the bling.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't rate an amf bike any less than a Huffy of the same era, and only a bit under Murray. Looks like around a '70. I have a similar one, except with 1 3/8" rims/tires.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, it will be posted on the soon to be "Monday....what finds to you get last week" thread. 
Just have to arrange pick up. Probably in 3 weeks...as he has agreed to hold it for me and my nephew.


----------

